# Difference between a 2w1 and a 1w2, ISxJ



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

There's a bit of a confusion in the types I get. Sometimes 1w2/2w1 and the next high score is 3w4. What could my type be if I get these top 3 usually? And ISTJ is more likely to go with which one?


----------



## singinbluebird (Jun 11, 2012)

If youre scores are resulting in diff types, try zoom into what 'instinctive' type you relate to more and then everything becomes much more clearer.

The gut types (1,8,9) are action-related, trust their hunches, sometimes have problems relating to 'anger' or feel it much more (or 9s in their case avoid it), are focused on autonomy, control (or lack of), aware of boundaries 

Emotional types (2,3,4) are image focused, emotional, concerned with perception, have intense feelings (for 3s, reject feelings to get things done), men or women can be consider effeminate

Thinkers (5,6,7) are head focused, fear based (5s scare of environment overwhelming them, must withdraw and learn; 6s fear no support, will seek security, 7s fear boredom and sad/bad feelings--must seek excitement), thinking in order to protect, learn, project

When you find your instinctive group, read more into the 3 types, then you will have clearer understanding of your true core. Sometimes our wing can throw us off, we may act like them but our minds/hearts allay with our core. Im 4w5, most people who meet me will assume I am a 5 but Im very much a 4 inside


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

BigUD said:


> There's a bit of a confusion in the types I get. Sometimes 1w2/2w1 and the next high score is 3w4. What could my type be if I get these top 3 usually? And ISTJ is more likely to go with which one?


The core motivations would be a bit different, though similar. 2w1 will be a bit more people pleasing, gregarious, and warm with a fear of being unnecessary or unwanted. 1w2 would be a bit more principled, perfectionistic, and advocating with a core fear of being bad and wrong. Since the wing is there, those behaviors would merge, but the key would be figuring out which applies to you more. If you’re an ISTJ, there’s a high chance you’re 1w2 over 2w1 (2 cores are pretty uncommon). 2 and 1 are both pretty common in ISFJ though, with 1w2 ISFJ sometimes appearing ISTJ-ish


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

1s are more stoic and thoughtful, can be confused for thinkers when they're not. 2s you wont mistake for being a thinker, they're very emotional inside and out.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

1w2 with a heavy 2 wing:
charismatic but still drives people away by being too keen to push on their message.
understanding on the outside but judgemental on the inside.
the underlying sense of rage will probably intensify and come out to the surface since the core 1 is 
what held it all in. 
could seem a bit like a hothead and perhaps attract a lot of suitors due to their newly passionate selves?
a lot of sx 1 behaviour perhaps? 
still competency-appreciating.

ex: Peter Pevensie from Narnia 

2w1 with a heavy 1 wing:
uptight but still a softie at heart. 
judgemental on the outside but understanding on the inside.
the underlying sense of shame may intensify because they can't please anyone as a helper or a reformer. 
could actually drive people away as opposed to bringing people to them.
a lot of sp 2 behaviour perhaps? 
still positive outlook-appreciating. 

ex: ?

I'd say it is more likely for a 1w2 to have a super-strong 2 wing than the reverse. 2w1s and 9w1s often seem to pull away from the whole ''i'm just right'' mentality that cores 1s have. They also tend to be more passive than aggressive.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

Aluminum Frost said:


> 1s are more stoic and thoughtful, can be confused for thinkers when they're not.


This is literally the 1w9 not the 1w2. Stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

bundleofraindrops said:


> This is literally the 1w9 not the 1w2. Stop spreading misinformation.


Haii BundleOfSunshne. That's fine but still 1 is more stoic than 2, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Haii BundleOfSunshne. That's fine but still 1 is more stoic than 2, wouldn't you agree?


Yep but that isn't going to help someone who is confused between the two. 1w2s and 2w1s are one of those types that can be hard to tell apart if they have a strong wing.


----------



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

bundleofraindrops said:


> Yep but that isn't going to help someone who is confused between the two. 1w2s and 2w1s are one of those types that can be hard to tell apart if they have a strong wing.


I have a blog in the about me I wrote once when I was extremely distressed and disappointed by the scenarios going on in my country that I wrote an entry. I hope this would describe my type.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

singinbluebird said:


> Emotional types (2,3,4) men or women can be consider effeminate


Erm nope. 3w2 guys are often the idealized image of masculinity think Gaston.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

BigUD said:


> I have a blog in the about me I wrote once when I was extremely distressed and disappointed by the scenarios going on in my country that I wrote an entry. I hope this would describe my type.


Enneagram is usually done properly when you figure it out yourself unlike MBTI.


----------



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

bundleofraindrops said:


> Enneagram is usually done properly when you figure it out yourself unlike MBTI.


1w2 finally. I looked over the descriptions, and I find myself a bit more uptight on the outside but not as harsh on the inside. I kinda behave like a preacher at times Lol.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

BigUD said:


> I looked over the descriptions, and I find myself a bit more uptight on the outside but not as harsh on the inside. I kinda behave like a preacher at times Lol.


That sounds like a 2w1 with a strong 1 wing. 2w1s and 9w1s with strong 1 wings can have preacher tendencies.


----------



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

bundleofraindrops said:


> That sounds like a 2w1 with a strong 1 wing. 2w1s and 9w1s with strong 1 wings can have preacher tendencies.



I think you're right. 2w1s are more protective in nature it seems which I have a lot.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

BigUD said:


> I think you're right. 2w1s are more protective in nature it seems which I have a lot.


Also 2s have a link to 8 and they become quite alpha when they are under stress.


----------

